# I could use some friendly advice please



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

I have 3 girls expecting right now with no due date to even guess at. 1 FF for 2 it will be a second kidding.

I have watched threads and looked at pictures and finally coming with my questions. How much longer??? They are driving me insane with the waiting!
These photos are of my Pygmy Pearlie. I will post the other two soon!
Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now all anyone can do is guess...I like to think I'm fairly good and predicting but still get thrown for a loop lol. But with your girl I would say not for the next few days.....again its a guess so don't not check on her for a few days lol. Her bag looks good but I think still needs to fill out more and her girly part is not swelled enough. Remember things can change fast so for sure check her morning and night


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, glad you are with us!
She looks pretty dogone close to me; within days or even sooner.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you! I know it is a guess - she lost her plug 10 days ago... So I've been really keeping my eyes on her. Wasn't certain how much change was possible in her "girlie parts". This is so exciting!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well dang Nancy says I'm wrong.....come on pearl make me right lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be soon, her udder is tight, but can get a bit tighter.

Is that blood on her vulva or is it just really red?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

It's not blood - seems to have opened a bit today in comparison to yesterday.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for your warm welcome I have read messages and watched the forum for almost a year until finally now jumping in


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now we're really glad you decided to jump in!
There's times we might disagree but Jessica could be right.
Get ready nonetheless.
The thing is, if we say oh yes for sure tonight she will wait till next year.
Or oh no not for awhile she will have them the minute you have gone into the house for 5 minutes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Now we're really glad you decided to jump in!
> There's times we might disagree but Jessica could be right.
> Get ready nonetheless.
> The thing is, if we say oh yes for sure tonight she will wait till next year.
> Or oh no not for awhile she will have them the minute you have gone into the house for 5 minutes.


So true....best way to make her kid. Make some really big plans to go somewhere and that's when she will do it  lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you joined us!

Your Pearly looks similar to my pygmy/nigerian doe Angel! With the exception that your girl has an udder  My Angel freshened 4 times and each time she had full glands tight to her belly, no udder and tiny teats but she fed her kids very well.
Anyhow.... I have to ask, how long has Pearly's udder looked like this?
With my girls, once they look to have a fuller udder, it's usually a week later that they really fill it up and deliver within 24 hours  Your girl looks to have room to fill.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

I really figured she would pop while I was busy making Christmas dinner. She did that at Easter! Worried to go too far from the place. She kidded on her own with no issues last time. Here's crossing my fingers.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Liz,
Pearlie's udder started to fill prior to Thanksgiving. It has been in its current size now for about 5 days. 

I have tried to check her ligaments, but it seems they come and go. 

She had a string of clear goo 11 days ago and lost her mucus plug the next day. 

I feel we are close, but she is waiting til I go crazy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My best guess would be that she delivers within the next 5 days.

I see that she also freshened in the spring, did she raise her kids ?
I only ask because pregnancy and lactation can take a toll on a doe, I do know that some breeders will have their does deliver 3x in 2 years but it can be something that causes pregnancy related health issues if bred too often.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

She did raise her boys in the Spring. She had twins, Sayge and Smokey. She was not to be bred this round. Rocky (my billy) had his own plans unfortunately. 

She really has me worried as a result! Should I not let her raise these? She was a bottle baby, I could bottle hers?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres no reason why she shouldn't raise her kids  Accidents happen, which is why my Angel delivered her very first baby when she was just 9 months old.

Just watch Pearls body condition while she is lactating, if she gets boney and scruffy looking you'll need to increase her feed as well as watch for worm overload. Alfalfa pellets are a good thing to feed too, they have a good amount of calcium to help does who have used up their own body stores during pregnancy.

I'm thinking that her udder is going to fill up right before your eyes and she'll be down and pushing before you can turn around  I've had that happen before too!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, thank you! I will increase their alfalfa pellet. She is not a big fan, but maybe if she is "needing" it she will gobble it up. 

I definitely appreciate the guidance. Want what's best for my girls! They have become family.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sooooo any kids today??? Don't you love it when they keep you waiting lol


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Still waiting. Yes, I believe her goal is to make me crazy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's all of their goal I swear. I already told my husband I think I have high blood pressure and is caused by the goats lol. .....maybe take her for long walks lol


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. Really keep second guessing my sanity and double checking that I am not missing anything. Every time I go out to check they look at me like - "um if you're here why are you not feeding us.... You know that is the order of things around here!" Lol!!!!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Still waiting.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Well! I was backwards, thought Pearlie was going first and had my attention focused on her when out of the blue we have 2 sweet babies (not hers!). Sweet Rosy kidded today at noon. 1 doeling, 1 buckling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.... well now maybe Pearly will get the hint 
They are adorable  Congrats on your New Years eve babies !


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you! Yes I hope she gets the hint before she blows up!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Aww, cute. She looks pretty darn close to me! My Nubian's udder never got tight and shiny before she kidded. The morning of day 149 her ligs were loose and she acted normal, so my sister and I went to school. Seven hours later my poor mom had to deliver all three by herself. Good thing they came out so darn easy, because every time I tried to get her to watch kidding videos and learn how to reposition them, she would always say I would be here to do it so she didn't need to learn!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

We've been lucky too! Had one last year that was similar... Just feeding and checking in the morning and thought "wow cookie (baby doe) looks filthy today, wonder what she got into." Low and behold it was a new baby on the ground, come to find out mama was Prego, Oy! 

They are making me sound crazy! We'd only had both goats about 2 months and Bam!  they've been a blessing just a little notice would have been nice. Glad for easy kidders!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww congrats....so cute. That's happened to me too....so focused on one and the other sneaks in a does it lol. Show the kids to pearl and tell her this is what you want lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable babies! Congrats! You have really good goats to take care of this whole kidding business on their own...mine most often seem to need assistance (or maybe I'm just too eager to jump in :/ )


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

I think these girls are great! Hubby only had to assist slightly once last year. Had to reposition a one-leg presentation and find that second. He's used to cattle so it's second nature to him. I still get antsy and over protective.  

I like to know what's going on and when! He tells me to step back and consider out of 10000 mother cows they only had to pull 200 and had 25 c-sections. Of course they had still births as well, but the odds are on the mamas! 

But so hard to do! Love babies!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

We've officially named these two River and Reba!!! 

Just got back from my afternoon snuggle - love them more than I did at the after breakfast mid morning snuggle if that is even possible! So sweet!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you all so much!

What do you call a boer (mix) cross Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A Boer mix. You could always call them mini Boers.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

I like that.


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Pearlie is still holding out! Jessica, I think you were right!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pregnant does always seem to like proving us wrong


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, Pearlie is laughing hard now. My other doe just kidded! Beautiful big doeling!








Here she is saying "na-na! Told you I was first!"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you! Excited for sure.


----------

